# 2016 Toyota Tacoma



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Who's in?

2015 Detroit Auto Show on Livestream


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll be getting one. Stripped down SR, double-cab model.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 2nd gen, not excited at all about this new one. Feels and looks too much like warned-up leftovers instead of something brand new. No info if Toyota actually addressed the issues of the 2nd gen, and from the autoshow pictures showing basically the same cab, bed, and frame, I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

matadorCE said:


> I have a 2nd gen, not excited at all about this new one. Feels and looks too much like warned-up leftovers instead of something brand new. No info if Toyota actually addressed the issues of the 2nd gen, and from the autoshow pictures showing basically the same cab, bed, and frame, I wouldn't put money on it.


Every piece is new. Engine and tranny is more powerful and efficient too. Atkinson 3.6 liter V6 and a 6 speed tranny is a welcome change for useable power an mileage.

I think the current model year is 10 years old and this is the redesign.

2016 Toyota Tacoma First Look - Motor Trend

fc


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm not drinking Toyota's kool-aid. The frame is "re-inforced" but that doesn't make it all new. If they can figure how to stop the frames from rusting, that would be nice. The double cab lines are exactly the same, even down to the sliding window. They're using a new manufacturing proces that doesnt mean the body lines are completely new. A new engine was the least they could do, the current V6 gets pitiful gas mileage.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't usually care about car aesthetics that much, but hot damn, that is a front end only a mother could love.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I wish the Tacoma wasn't so big, they're nearly the same size as a full size pick-up.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine barely fits in the garage and this new one is longer, so yeah barely a mid size truck IMO


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

They are so long! Fun in parking lots??


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

matadorCE said:


> Yeah I'm not drinking Toyota's kool-aid. The frame is "re-inforced" but that doesn't make it all new. If they can figure how to stop the frames from rusting, that would be nice. The double cab lines are exactly the same, even down to the sliding window. They're using a new manufacturing proces that doesnt mean the body lines are completely new. A new engine was the least they could do, the current V6 gets pitiful gas mileage.


What are some of the other bothersome issues btw? And what is mileage like?


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the trd looks better


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Francois,
The very latest is the recall for broken rear leaf springs that pretty much affects every 2nd gen except the single cabs and the '09+. There are also some issues with wheel bearings wearing too fast if you've got a 4x4, some driveline vibration on 4x4s, and the "whistling" windshield that even my truck suffers from. I've got a manual transmission, and people complain about that being weak but the only issue I've had with mine is a loud throw-out bearing which doesn't affect performance at all. The frame rust issue is starting to come up in trucks in the northern states, and there is a recall for frame inspection IIRC.
Mileage around the city is around 14-15mpg and on the highway up to 17-18mpg. I've never been able to get more than about 305 miles out of a single tank even doing all completely highway trips.

I'm not saying truck is garbage, but it's not perfect either and with the 3rd gen I'm hoping Toyota will at least try to address these issues. Mine is an '05 Off-Road 4x2 and it has been very reliable so far, but I did do my homework and bought one that had been well maintained and i try to maintain it well too.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

matadorCE said:


> Mileage around the city is around 14-15mpg and on the highway up to 17-18mpg. I've never been able to get more than about 305 miles out of a single tank even doing all completely highway trips.


Odd. The 2012 Dbl Cab 4.0 V6 short box I rented for two weeks avg'd 21.5 MPG of mountainous interstate driving (I70 W and I70 E, Denver to Grand Junction/western slope).


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

u mean no diesel!?!?! no cummins engine and coal rollin? smh


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

06HokieMTB said:


> Odd. The 2012 Dbl Cab 4.0 V6 short box I rented for two weeks avg'd 21.5 MPG of mountainous interstate driving (I70 W and I70 E, Denver to Grand Junction/western slope).


the auto gets slightly better gas mileage then the manuals for some reason. i'm also not on the stock tires so that might be part of the reason. even when i had the stock tires, mileage wasn't significantly better.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I got 21MPG (highway) on all Tacoma's I've had (V6, 4WD). Once I upped the size to 32", took a 1-2MPG hit, so was down at 19MPG.

I like this new Tacoma. I think it looks great. If you want to see ugly, check out the new Titans.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I never thought the Tacoma's looked good and the 2016 is the ugliest of them all. That being said, I know that they are good trucks, but I'd never own one.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I hate to say it and I probably shouldn't till I get to drive it. But I think Chevy won this one. Fully boxed frame, better looking, better 4cyl and diesel. And for people like me I can get the locking diff and no carpet in the work truck trim. So thats 4wd, 4cyl, only extra power windows and locks and a easy to keep clean vinyl floor for 26k. I use to have a 1st gen tacoma and I loved it. I so wanted Toyota to knock it out of the park with the new one. It really looks like they might have gotten to second base.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've never understood the obsession with pickup trucks. I think they are some of the least attractive and poorest driving vehicles made...and they keep getting uglier! The new Ford F150 is an abomination. The Tacoma was the only pickup I didn't think was ugly as hell...until now. 

And the front ends keep getting bigger and flatter and bigger and flatter...like they are trying to look like 18 wheeler cabs or something...which are even uglier than pickups!


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Chad_M said:


> I think the trd looks better


I love that they're starting to bring back the biege. I am expecting to see this biege offered on all the TRDPRO models in the near future.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

SQUIRRELSHOOTR said:


> I love that they're starting to bring back the biege. I am expecting to see this biege offered on all the TRDPRO models in the near future.


Same. Hoping this color is not TRD exclusive.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

KevinGT said:


> I've never understood the obsession with pickup trucks. I think they are some of the least attractive and poorest driving vehicles made...and they keep getting uglier! The new Ford F150 is an abomination. The Tacoma was the only pickup I didn't think was ugly as hell...until now.
> 
> And the front ends keep getting bigger and flatter and bigger and flatter...like they are trying to look like 18 wheeler cabs or something...which are even uglier than pickups!


One of the funniest posts I've read. Different tools for different jobs, chief. Wouldn't want to get that pwetty new Subi all doity.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

phsycle said:


> One of the funniest posts I've read. Different tools for different jobs, chief. Wouldn't want to get that pwetty new Subi all doity.


I agree, chief. But this is a post about opinions and my opinion is that pickups are inherently ugly.

I drive 70 miles one way to work on Atlanta freeways. 1 in 5 vehicles is a pickup and none of them have anything in the bed. Right tool for the right job? I'm not sure a ridiculously uncomfortable, 250 year old suspension system, 12 mpg pickup is the right tool for the thousands of guys who listened to that gravely-voiced commercial narrator who told them how tough they were if they drove a truck on their way to their job as warehouse supervisor for Sears. 

But that one time a year when they throw a sheet of drywall in there and can say, in that same gravely voice "Good thing I've got this Hemi Supercab double crew off-road platinum edition heavy-duty sport pickup truck!"

If that's what makes 'em happy, good for them. My opinion is they are ugly and uncomfortable!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess that goes for four or all wheel drive...at least its there when you need it. I couldnt do without my 4×4 crew cab Silverado.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

KevinGT said:


> I agree, chief. But this is a post about opinions and my opinion is that pickups are inherently ugly.
> 
> I drive 70 miles one way to work on Atlanta!


That sucks you have to drive 70 miles one way. Hopefully it isn't on GA400! I would never do that commute in a truck every day, except maybe now that gas is $2.00/gallon. For the rest of us that actually haul power tools, wood, rock, brick, manure, sand, dirt, mulch, firewood, snowmachines, motorcycles, etc. they are the most practical vehicle ever made. Cannot do that with a sedan that gets 35 mpg.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

KevinGT said:


> I've never understood the obsession with pickup trucks. I think they are some of the least attractive and poorest driving vehicles made...and they keep getting uglier! The new Ford F150 is an abomination. The Tacoma was the only pickup I didn't think was ugly as hell...until now.
> 
> And the front ends keep getting bigger and flatter and bigger and flatter...like they are trying to look like 18 wheeler cabs or something...which are even uglier than pickups!


Why you hating on America?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Weird, no power numbers? I don't care for the looks of it though.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

francois said:


> Why you hating on America?


Not hating...improving. I'm on a crusade to get oversized pickups off the road!

(all of this is totally in jest, I hope you all realize. I don't like the look or performance/feel of pickups, true, but I don't really care what others drive. Hell, I drive a station wagon!)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mopartodd said:


> Weird, no power numbers? I don't care for the looks of it though.


Everyone is waiting in that and the mileage. The only hint is it will be better than the old V6. 4 cylinder is the same.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

KevinGT said:


> Not hating...improving. I'm on a crusade to get oversized pickups off the road!
> 
> (all of this is totally in jest, I hope you all realize. I don't like the look or performance/feel of pickups, true, but I don't really care what others drive. Hell, I drive a station wagon!)


 don't you know how this works? The pickup truck is the new iconic horse. It is utility and lifestyle.

And the objective is to tow one's toys and house. Hence the size and payload.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

KevinGT said:


> I've never understood the obsession with pickup trucks. I think they are some of the least attractive and poorest driving vehicles made...and they keep getting uglier! The new Ford F150 is an abomination. The Tacoma was the only pickup I didn't think was ugly as hell...until now.
> 
> And the front ends keep getting bigger and flatter and bigger and flatter...like they are trying to look like 18 wheeler cabs or something...which are even uglier than pickups!


You don't know what you're talking about. Why the hate for pickup trucks??? They get the same fuel mileage as a midsize family SUV like the pathfinder, or ford explorer. They have incredible utility(several thousand pounds of payload), and you can actually tow with them, unlike your station wagon which can only be used occasionally or with a utility trailer.

Personally i don't own a pickup truck. But i'm an engineer and we have half-ton and 3/4 ton pickups at work for when we're working out in the field. I freakin love driving half tons on the highway. They are far more comfortable than anything else on the road, they are very spacious inside and the wide interior is nice when loaded with people on a long 10 hour road trip to the field. We can carry all of our gear in the back, plus our luggage, we can also tow a box trailer for more equipment with ease(doesn't even know it's back there).

Everyone i know who owns a pickup truck either goes camping alot, tows a boat, jet skis, motorcycle, snowmobile, quads, or a travel trailer. Even if they didn't utilize the utility of a pickup, all the new ones get great fuel mileage in the mid 20's now, which is on par with many family suv's, so what the big problem with them???

Go out and drive a brand new ram V6 truck, they are more comfortable on the highway than my fathers cadillac.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

KevinGT said:


> Not hating...improving. I'm on a crusade to get oversized pickups off the road!
> 
> (all of this is totally in jest, I hope you all realize. I don't like the look or performance/feel of pickups, true, but I don't really care what others drive. Hell, I drive a station wagon!)


Sports cars are cool and all but there's something to be said about being able to carry one's mini car in the truck bed.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^wow look how big that new tacoma is!!!!^^^


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

tylerw said:


> ^^^wow look how big that new tacoma is!!!!^^^


that's a tundra, and it's a huge truck.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

KevinGT said:


> I agree, chief. But this is a post about opinions and my opinion is that pickups are inherently ugly.
> 
> I drive 70 miles one way to work on Atlanta freeways. 1 in 5 vehicles is a pickup and none of them have anything in the bed. Right tool for the right job? I'm not sure a ridiculously uncomfortable, 250 year old suspension system, 12 mpg pickup is the right tool for the thousands of guys who listened to that gravely-voiced commercial narrator who told them how tough they were if they drove a truck on their way to their job as warehouse supervisor for Sears.
> 
> ...


Wait, so how many times do you use that AWD on your 70-mile commute?  Also, how many passengers do you carry in one of the biggest crossovers in production that you call your commuter?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I found it amusing that the surge in gas prices after the great SUV booms of the early 2000's also accompanied the housing market crash. 

Basically, people think they needs lots of stuff they don't. 

I just need my bikes.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

PHeller said:


> I just need my bikes.


How many?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Owning a brand new truck tends to make the average American male feel likes he's made it. More so than sports cars, owning a home or Harley, a new truck is like gaining an easy 2-3" of male enhancement. 

The truck is that last remaining freedom that doesn't require a permit. The wife might not like guns, hunting is too much work, a motorcycle will get you killed, smoking is bad for the health, but a truck...a truck makes the wife smile, can haul the kids in safety, and man it looks good in the driveway. Well, you can't see the driveway because its so damn huge...and awesome, but it looks good out there.

I sometimes think dudes will just buy a boat or camper so they have an excuse to tow something with their new truck. Eventually the boat or camper becomes a pain, but the truck remains. 

Notice I say "new" in this smug discussion, because there have definitely been a few times I could use a truck, but I'd be fine with an old 1995 Ford F150, or maybe a short cab long bed 4.8 Chevy. Same utility, less waste, tons of money left-over for that Prius. 

Now, don't get me wrong, a truck does serve its purpose, and when you need a truck there is only one tool for the job. It's kinda like a chainsaw, and I don't know about you, but I use a chainsaw at the dinner table, opening mail, when fixing my bike, for opening stubborn cardboard boxes, and cleaning the bathroom. I mean, it's makes as much sense a driving a truck everyday for the commute, right? 

Nah, I get it, its a free country, drive what you wanna drive, but drill baby drill and thank God for cheap gas!

*this post was satire and please don't shoot me*


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

KevinGT said:


> I agree, chief. But this is a post about opinions and my opinion is that pickups are inherently ugly.
> 
> I drive 70 miles one way to work on Atlanta freeways. 1 in 5 vehicles is a pickup and none of them have anything in the bed. Right tool for the right job? I'm not sure a ridiculously uncomfortable, 250 year old suspension system, 12 mpg pickup is the right tool for the thousands of guys who listened to that gravely-voiced commercial narrator who told them how tough they were if they drove a truck on their way to their job as warehouse supervisor for Sears.
> 
> ...


2 things here. 
1. You show completely your ignorance here. Modern pickup trucks have sophisticated suspension systems and are extremely comfortable to ride in. The Ram and Ford are both using multilink coil spring rears just like any modern cars. However, pickups are big sellers and have very sophisticated rear suspensions to accomodate more payload without sacrificing ride comfort. The RAM is the most comfortable and is the smoothest driving vehicles i've ever been in. Smoother than a cadillac. 3/4 ton pickups have even more super engineered suspension systems, the front being a technological marvel on 4500/5500 series pickups. It's awesome to see an F450 turn in parking lots better than many cheap sedans. The amount of geometry in the steering is crazy.

2. Doubt a warehouse manager at sears could buy a modern pickup. These vehicles typically sell in the $30k-$60k range once you load it up with features, 4WD and a crew cab.

And again, fuel mileage is upwards of 28mpg this year. The new ford is supposed to get 26mpg. This is where CUV's like the rav4 and crv were at only 3 years ago. So why all the hate??? You obviously haven't ridden in a modern half ton pickup.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Neseth said:


> And again, fuel mileage is upwards of 28mpg this year. The new ford is supposed to get 26mpg. This is where CUV's like the rav4 and crv were at only 3 years ago. So why all the hate??? You obviously haven't ridden in a modern half ton pickup.


Just to be clear that 28mpg is with the new small diesel in the RAM and the 26 is with the Eco Boost V6.

Both of those trucks will likely only get high teens with the V8s that are standard.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Owning a brand new truck tends to make the average American male feel likes he's made it. More so than sports cars, owning a home or Harley, a new truck is like gaining an easy 2-3" of male enhancement.
> 
> The truck is that last remaining freedom that doesn't require a permit. The wife might not like guns, hunting is too much work, a motorcycle will get you killed, smoking is bad for the health, but a truck...a truck makes the wife smile, can haul the kids in safety, and man it looks good in the driveway. Well, you can't see the driveway because its so damn huge...and awesome, but it looks good out there.
> 
> ...


That's just the way retards that live in their suburban bubble see things. Again, i don't own a truck, but drive one all the time in the field. They're incredibly practical now, and the fuel mileage is the same as my 2008 subaru impreza, but offers an incredible amount of extra room and utility.

None of the people i know that own pickups are trying to compensate for anything, or trying to inflate their egos. Pickup trucks are just awesome, i love driving one on the highway. If i didn't drive over an hour to work, i'd own one, but because i live in the country and drive over 100 miles per day, i needed the 50mpg the prius gets me. The vehicle itself sucks, poor ride quality, poor suspension, poor steering geometry, loud road noise etc...


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Neseth said:


> That's just the way retards that live in their suburban bubble see things. Again, i don't own a truck, but drive one all the time in the field. They're incredibly practical now, and the fuel mileage is the same as my 2008 subaru impreza, but offers an incredible amount of extra room and utility.
> 
> If i didn't drive over an hour to work, i'd own one, but because i live in the country and drive over 100 miles per day, i needed the 50mpg the prius gets me. The vehicle itself sucks, poor ride quality, poor suspension, poor steering geometry, loud road noise etc...


I drive one in the field too, but I'd sooner have a van over a truck. I can sleep in a van, can't do the same in a truck. It's also the company paying for gas, but also paying me to lug around all kinds of equipment.

The Prius is a highly efficient vehicle made for maximizing fuel during a daily commute. A truck is made for hauling lots of heavy stuff offroad. People seem to get those two confused.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Just to be clear that 28mpg is with the new small diesel in the RAM and the 26 is with the Eco Boost V6.
> 
> Both of those trucks will likely only get high teens with the V8s that are standard.


V8's aren't standard, the V6 is standard in all the half tons, aside from the titan and tundra(in the process of updating engines). The V6 ram gets 25mpg and is the cheapest engine. Ford's gets 23mpg and is also the cheapest configuration, however the 2.7L ecoboost is supposed to be only an $800 option, though discount incentives price it as a $500 option.

I know because i've been shopping for one to tow my airstream, currently using my father's armada. I've test driven the big 3 trucks, though i'm considering the nissan titan with the new cummins V8.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

PHeller said:


> I drive one in the field too, but I'd sooner have a van over a truck. I can sleep in a van, can't do the same in a truck. It's also the company paying for gas, but also paying me to lug around all kinds of equipment.
> 
> The Prius is a highly efficient vehicle made for maximizing fuel during a daily commute. A truck is made for hauling lots of heavy stuff offroad. People seem to get those two confused.


Why would you sleep in your van?? Company doesn't put you in a hotel room?? Wouldn't your van be filled with equipment???

Modern trucks are getting the same fuel economy small CUV's like the rav4 and CRV got a few years ago, blurring the lines and allowing for full daily practicality to use even when not working. But they offer tons more room and utility when needed. The ride quality is excellent, road noise is heavily suppressed due to extra clearance from tires. The fuel economy again, isn't bad. So why all the pickup hate? How is it hurting you for someone else to drive a pickup. Why so much anger towards them??? When i go to priuschat forum, it seems like most people literally feel hatred and anger towards them. Near all of them grew up very suburban. Me, i grew up in a very urban philly, then suburbs, then the country. I worked all over the world, and have been very culturally exposed. I see merits in owning either type of vehicle, i just don't see a reason for so much hatred.

People hate because they feel pickup owners are buying something they don't need. However, the same can be said for BMW, mercedes, audi owners. Many of which vehicles consume just as much fuel and no more luxurious than a similar priced laramie or king ranch pickup.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

A buddy of mine loves going into the city, but *****es up a storm because he can never find a parking spot that'll fit his truck. Hates not being able to drive because he hates not being able to show off truck. A viscous circle ensues.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Neseth said:


> 2 things here.
> 1. You show completely your ignorance here. Modern pickup trucks have sophisticated suspension systems and are extremely comfortable to ride in. ...
> 
> ...
> And again, fuel mileage is upwards of 28mpg this year. The new ford is supposed to get 26mpg. This is where CUV's like the rav4 and crv were at only 3 years ago. So why all the hate??? You obviously haven't ridden in a modern half ton pickup.


C'mon now. You may be jumping the gun here a bit. Most of the trucks sold today have truck suspension and truck mileage. And the ones on the road are worse.

I know there's light at the end of the tunnel but we are definitely not there. Those Ecoboost and Diesels are special but they are diesel. And Ecoboost is just a nice term for Turbo or Twin-turbo. Which means mileage will plummet the second you go over 2500 rpm.

Also, you have to compare them to cars of today. BMWs and Nissan Maximas are getting close to 40mpg and Subarus and Mazdas are 35s.

I like trucks and am close to getting one but there are realities that are better faced than denied. An easy solution is to have two vehicles.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

francois said:


> I like trucks and am close to getting one but there are realities that are better faced than denied. An easy solution is to have two vehicles.


The voice of reason!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

delete


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Have recently fallen in love with Fat biking. My wife is swooning over my beach rides too, and will probably soon have one. I bought the fat bike adapters for my beloved 
1-Up rack and while it works fine....I WANT A PICKUP TRUCK DAMMIT!!

Scr-w the fiddling around with racks every time I want to take the bikes somewhere!
I TRY and do rides without having to resort to using a car but I live in freakin' suburbia! Sorry, NOT a dedicated roadie! Great beaches and trails under an hour away,
but I gotta drive there! I've paid my dues with the whole rack scene. Just want to throw those suckers in the back and get on with the riding!

OK, whew, sorry for the raNT. 
Looks like a new Colorado/Canyon is in my future. Reviews seem pretty good.
Like the looks of the Colorado more, but the GMC has an auto AWD option on their 4WD system as well as Hi and Low 4WD. Only question is a humongous long bed which I know will fit the fat bike (Hang my bike over the tailgate, don't even go there!), or a short bed with a bed extender (Roll-X tonneau cover a definite, will take up some room at the front). Gonna love bringing the bike to the dealer to decide!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't understand, why not just keep another vehicle? 

My current residence is the first place I've lived where I couldn't comfortably own three vehicles and even then, if I really wanted one I could park it around the corner. 

If someone was giving me cars that I'd have to pay for upkeep I'd be looking at a Sprinter van and a Miata.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, the truck would be a second car.
We've comfortably been a one car couple for a while (and not without a certain amount of smugness I'll admit).
I've become quite fond of the Kia Soul we've been leasing and I'd consider purchasing it at the end of the lease in July. But the Low profile tires are terrible in this winter mess and the roads around here really qualify as "aging infrastructure". 
Second car/(truck!) is becoming a necessity as I slide into middle age crotchetiness.
I'm already screwed over with parking with one car at my condo, so a second car ain't
gonna add much inconvenience that I'm already used to.

Sure, my fantasy three car spread would include the Sprinter and little convertible too!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Hpirx said:


> Have recently fallen in love with Fat biking. My wife is swooning over my beach rides too, and will probably soon have one. I bought the fat bike adapters for my beloved
> 1-Up rack and while it works fine....I WANT A PICKUP TRUCK DAMMIT!!
> 
> Scr-w the fiddling around with racks every time I want to take the bikes somewhere!
> ...


Yep, this is more or less why I bought my Canyon. I walk or bike to work and around town-only drive 6 or 8 thousand miles a year, so the mpgs aren't such a big deal for me. I need a vehicle that will haul bikes because that's what I mainly use it for. I'm putting a fiberglass topper on my truck soon for secure, weather proof storage when I go camping and biking for a week or two--what could be better than a truck for that?

I love my Canyon-nicest vehicle I've ever had!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

PHeller said:


> Owning a brand new truck tends to make the average American male feel likes he's made it. More so than sports cars, owning a home or Harley, a new truck is like gaining an easy 2-3" of male enhancement.
> 
> The truck is that last remaining freedom that doesn't require a permit. The wife might not like guns, hunting is too much work, a motorcycle will get you killed, smoking is bad for the health, but a truck...a truck makes the wife smile, can haul the kids in safety, and man it looks good in the driveway. Well, you can't see the driveway because its so damn huge...and awesome, but it looks good out there.
> 
> ...


You are brilliant. I just attended the Oakland Supercross race and it was a massive display is trucks by the crowd. Big, modded trucks ruled the roost.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I've owned a few motorcycles in the past, and if I had the space for 3 vehicles I'd either owned a van that could haul a moto or a truck. Probably a van, though. Loading height is much lower.

What's sad is that these huge new trucks are so high that it gets more difficult to load a motorcycle in the bed. I actually knew a guy who had a huge diesel RAM with a 5" lift and 35's, an admittedly nice truck that he insisted on daily driving. 

When he hauled his motorcycle he put it on a trailer because he didn't want to risk dropping it off a ramp.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

francois said:


> C'mon now. You may be jumping the gun here a bit. Most of the trucks sold today have truck suspension and truck mileage. And the ones on the road are worse.


99% of the trucks on the road that i see for personal use are half-ton or mid-size pickups.

Since 2009 and 2010, Ram and ford have released vehicles that are very comfortable to ride in. Here's what a 2009 ram suspension looks like.







This is what we have at work, they are incredibly comfortable to ride in.



francois said:


> I know there's light at the end of the tunnel but we are definitely not there. Those Ecoboost and Diesels are special but they are diesel. And Ecoboost is just a nice term for Turbo or Twin-turbo. Which means mileage will plummet the second you go over 2500 rpm.
> 
> Also, you have to compare them to cars of today. BMWs and Nissan Maximas are getting close to 40mpg and Subarus and Mazdas are 35s.
> 
> I like trucks and am close to getting one but there are realities that are better faced than denied. An easy solution is to have two vehicles.


That light started 2 years ago when dodge released the pentastar v6 with an 8 speed transmission and active grill shutters. Last year GM introduced their v6 with cylinder deactivation. So all the new trucks now get great fuel economy. The take rate on the base v6 is supposed to be very high, most of the v8 customers will actually be towing something, and the ecodiesels are supposed to surpass 20% take rate.

Only recently did a mercedes C300 with the v6 get 17/25 mpg. That's a mid-size car. No one ever complained about their fuel economy. Some of the larger luxury sedans with V8 engines got only slightly better fuel economy than a truck. The AWD 2011 Mercdes GLK V6 gets 16/21, no one complains about that gas guzzler.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Neseth said:


> 99% of the trucks on the road that i see for personal use are half-ton or mid-size pickups.
> 
> Since 2009 and 2010, Ram and ford have released vehicles that are very comfortable to ride in. Here's what a 2009 ram suspension looks like.
> View attachment 959109
> ...


The fords still have leaf springs. The Rams don't and handle excellently as a result. Unfortunately, they're still Chrysler products and therefore designed to explode after 3 years/36,000 miles.

I have a 2012 Tacoma. Its not a bad truck, but I wouldn't say its a great truck. It gets terrible gas mileage (14 city, 18 highway), rides poorly due to the leaf spring recall, and the cab is made for someone that's 5'9", not 6'2" like I am. It also cost too much, and corners like crap compared to the Ram. I had a 2006 BMW 325i in addition to the Tacoma for a while after I bought the truck, but I sold it because I didn't see much point in owning two cars when I drove 5 miles to work and back, and rode my bicycle to the trails. Long road trips are a pain in the ass (and back) with the Tacoma though, and I wish I'd kept my BMW for that one reason.

I'm not really too optimistic about the 2016 Tacoma. It looks like the frame is very similar, the leaf springs are the same, and the cab is the same. It'll probably do a little better on MPGs, but the ride, handling, and ergonomics will probably stay the same as the previous generation.


----------



## toahk (Jun 12, 2006)

There is never a perfect solution. I have a Scion XA and a Nissan Pathfinder, It would be hard to live with one or the other, they are two totally different animals. I love trying to push the scion to the limit, but there's no substitute for big tires and 4 wheel drive. 

I think there is something to be said about trailers too. If you have a nice trailer with decent sized tongue, so it can actually be backed up easily, that is just as good as having a truck bed, with the additional benefit of being easy to load.


----------



## mtndude23 (Apr 18, 2012)

One thing on the tacoma's ride quality vs others like you mentioned. The leaf spring setup is good for going off road as is intended by many people who use them. You can also modify the height, even ride quality of the leaf springs if you want to, without having to replace both the springs and control arms on the other setup.


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Want a pick-up, need a pick-up but I won't do it until the can get the gas mileage better. They're messing with on on current gas prices and I don't want to be stuck with a gas guzzler when prices go back up.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm really surprised we haven't seen the VW Amarok with a VW TDI here in the states, or even just their larger Transporter lineup. 

Both Ford and GM product popular and reliable diesels overseas, but rarely bring them to the states and usually do so with engines that are not as reliable.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

mtndude23 said:


> One thing on the tacoma's ride quality vs others like you mentioned. The leaf spring setup is good for going off road as is intended by many people who use them. You can also modify the height, even ride quality of the leaf springs if you want to, without having to replace both the springs and control arms on the other setup.


How do you modify the height of a leaf spring without changing it out? Are you talking about shackle lifts? They have their own issues.

The only reason that they use leaf springs is cost. They're cheap to make, and they don't have to design a multi-link suspension to hold the axle in place. Coils are better for offroad (more flex, less friction), they ride better and they handle better. A linked suspension can also take air suspension easier for carrying even more weight.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

PHeller said:


> I'm really surprised we haven't seen the VW Amarok with a VW TDI here in the states, or even just their larger Transporter lineup.


Google "chicken tax". Basically, all trucks and SUVs have to be made in the USA to be sold in the USA, or face massive tariffs.


----------



## mtndude23 (Apr 18, 2012)

Any spring shop can modify a leaf pack for a smooth progressive ride. This is indeed much cheaper then lifted coils, which usually also need new control or link arms. Also air bags can be added to either setup.

I won't deny that coils ride nicer in a suv or car. But in a truck, that needs to haul heavy loads, and still get you in the back country, then back home-you can't go wrong with leaf springs.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Why do you keep saying that coils need new control arms? Is that a Toyota thing? I've put longer and lower coils on multiple cars and trucks and never needed new control arms.

They don't need new control arms as long as your not doing a 5" lift.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

fascinating thread. I am still driving my '95 Tacoma 6 cylinder extra cab that I bought new in September of that year. Basic model, roll up windows, manual five speed tranny, nothing special. But I've put over 260 miles on it with nothing other than tires, batteries and scheduled maintenance. And I get 24 mpg hwy mileage and 19-20 in town.

It's an awesome little truck. Perfect size, adequate power, and I'd buy another one in a heartbeat, (and I will buy something within the next year or two) but... the new ones are bigger more powerful than I need or would like.


----------



## mtndude23 (Apr 18, 2012)

Most quality lifts for coiled suvs-landcruisers and jeeps come with new panhards, track bars etc, to keep everything in alignment. It's not bad, just a more complex system.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a 2006 that I bought new, its got close to 250,000 miles and I have only changed fluids, plugs, coils, and brakes a few times. Its been a pretty good truck. I drive mostly highway and get close to 21mpg. It has had pretty much zero issues except the rear drum brakes suck, hopefully the new trucks have rear discs. I rarely get more then 40K out of the front brakes and only have had the rears done once, they simply dont wear because they dont work and all the load is on the front brakes.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Put me down for not in love with the look. Gaudy, square, and trying too hard to be macho. And what is this obsession with making trucks bigger and bigger. The original Tundra was the perfect size and the shape is still pleasing today. Now that the Tacoma is as big as the original Tundra (the current Tundra is gargantuan!), I was hoping for a less squared shape like the old Tundra too.

In fact I recently purchased a 2011 Ram 1500 and was cross-shopping a 2006 Tundra with only 50Kmiles on it. I was sooo torn. I thought the RAM was too big and even though it had half as many miles I didn't think it would give me nearly as many more trouble free miles as the Tundra.

In the end I chose the RAM based on interior comfort, and modern electronics connectivity. I like my Ram but there's a part of me that still regrets not getting the Tundra. If Toyota made the Tacoma more like the old Tundra except with up to date interior etc, I'd be all over it.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

In principle I've always liked Taco's, but never owned one because I don't need that type of vehicle, and they cost alot/get poor mileage.

That said, I'm not digging the new one. It looks okay, but too similar to the old truck. I don't care for the nose much though, on this or any other Toyota. I honestly think the early 90's version (the last one not called Tacoma) was the best looking Toy pickup.

I DO like the look of the tan TRD though. As someone said,the TRD nose looks better. From certain angles though, I actually see a bit of GM truck in the design, maybe just from the 3/4 rear view in the wheel arches. I'm glad to see they kept a respectable ride height, too.

Incidentally, the other night I saw a semi truck with half a dozen bare frames loaded on the trailer pull into my local Toy dealer. Looks like they're still taking care of problems with that then. 

If I was going to buy a truck, I'd just go with a fullsize because the mileage difference is so small. It's amazing the mileage they're getting out of the big trucks these days. 

On the other hand, a Taco or Canyon with a 3Liter -ish turbo diesel would be a great option.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

msrothwe said:


> How do you modify the height of a leaf spring without changing it out? Are you talking about shackle lifts? They have their own issues.
> 
> The only reason that they use leaf springs is cost. They're cheap to make, and they don't have to design a multi-link suspension to hold the axle in place. Coils are better for offroad (more flex, less friction), they ride better and they handle better. A linked suspension can also take air suspension easier for carrying even more weight.


Add-a-leafs, blocks, or shackles, all of which have issues and none are ideal.

Coils just work better, and aren't that expensive to replace. Cheaper than leaf springs actually. To lift a leaf spring vehicle the right way, you really need to replace the whole spring pack unless you're doing a spring over conversion.

And I lifted my Jeep 3.5" using the stock control arms, I just had to buy 4 springs for approx $240 for the set.

Also, with coil sprung Jeeps at least, you can get a cheap and easy 2-3" of lift just by using spring spacers. Those can work great as well, and don't put extra leverage on the axle the way lift blocks do.

My first Jeep lift was just 2" coil spacers, they worked great an did not affect the ride at all. You can't say the same for ad a leafs, generally they offer more height at the expense of a stiffer ride. Stiffer spring = less flex, so they're really only good for carry a lot of weight or simply getting more tire in, like on a mud truck.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

KevinGT said:


> I agree, chief. But this is a post about opinions and my opinion is that pickups are inherently ugly.
> 
> I drive 70 miles one way to work on Atlanta freeways. 1 in 5 vehicles is a pickup and none of them have anything in the bed. Right tool for the right job? I'm not sure a ridiculously uncomfortable, 250 year old suspension system, 12 mpg pickup is the right tool for the thousands of guys who listened to that gravely-voiced commercial narrator who told them how tough they were if they drove a truck on their way to their job as warehouse supervisor for Sears.
> 
> ...


Well Chief, you know what's really stupid, driving 70 miles each way to work.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Well Chief, you know what's really stupid, driving 70 miles each way to work.


Sure is. And I should know as I did it myself for a couple of years in east LA/San Bernardino county traffic. I did not find my '95 extra cab uncomfortable, it got excellent (as compared to current Tacoma models) gas mileage, and had plenty of power for climbs and passing. And wasn't a beast to park, as the "mid size" Tacoma's was truly mid sized when they first came out.

As I said earlier, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat if they still made em the way they did when they first came out.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a very nice VW Touareg, it had all the bells and whistles, air suspension, lockers, V8, navigation, told me anytime a fluid was low etc. Easy to drive, fast as hell, but it was coming up on a $3000 service. Any time something went wrong, if it cost less that 1k I was happy. Needed special tools to do anything myself. Anyway, I got rid of it, got a 2005 Tundra DC 4x4. No bells, no whistles just a nice big truck I can haul camping gear, bikes, yard stuff etc. drives smooth, gas mileage sucks, a ***** to park but I love it.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

VW T5 vans are cool. I like the Beach edition, it's part caravelle, part multi van part camper van all mixed together for one bag of bus awesomeness. You'd be surprised how well they handle at 200kph considering it's basically a box. No one can make a box like the Germans. Plus whatever your hauling is protected from the elements and from thieving hands.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I have owned three Tacomas, 1 was a 1st gen and the others 2nd gen. The reliability and ease of service decreased with each subsequent model. A Raptor-style grill and tailgate tacked on to virtually the same chassis and cab, more electronic crap (ooooh, it's got a GoPro mount!) and smaller engine represent the easy way out for Toyota. This is not new design, but a small evolution of an already 10-year old design. Still, the Taco fan-boy club is strong, and they will sell every one they make. A loaded Limited will be pushing $40K, which is a lot of money for the capabilities of the Tacoma.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't complain too much about my '05 Tacoma. She finally was retired after 207,000 miles. THe transmission failed on me (6 speed manual), and it would not pass emissions (Cats). I decided to just replace the truck because of the cost of repair. Still, that thing was beaten. 
Oil changes every 30-35000 miles, engine was perfect. No noise, no oil burning. Loaded about 1900 lb in the bed a few times, towed with some frequency. 

I ended up getting a new 2014 F150 in December. I like the size much more than the Tacoma, but I can tell it's not a Tacoma. It already needs to go in to be looked at, after I had 550 miles on it....


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

Same design since 2005 just with a prettier grill and different wheels. 21 highway MPG? My Silverado with 5.3l V8 does just as well with much more power.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I refuse to buy into the Toyota cult. I used to own Toyota's when they were appropriately priced. But now you pay 10K for the Toyota badge and reputation they used to have in the 90's and for the rest you pay, you get an overpriced form of transportation. I actually held out for the new Tacoma release before buying my truck I own now. I was thinking, "There's no way they'll just smooth out the lines and toss the same engine/trans into it like they did with the Tundra". Man was I WRONG. Toyota pickups are pathetic compared to the American competition and there's no sign they're going to get any better. I can buy a V6 Tacoma 4x4 for 32K that gets 19 mpg or a V8 Fullsize USA made 4x4 truck for 25k that gets 22 mpg. The choice is clear.

Toyota's innovation is as creative as a your mom joke. They are simply selling you their name with a pile of ****. As a matter of fact, I just found this unreleased picture of the new 2016 Tacoma!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulsmith55 said:


> Same design since 2005 just with a prettier grill and different wheels. 21 highway MPG? My Silverado with 5.3l V8 does just as well with much more power.


Toyota hasn't even released the figures yet.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

phsycle said:


> Toyota hasn't even released the figures yet.


Same tired underpowered 4.0 liter that gets about 17-19 MPG. Same as the Chevy V8.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulsmith55 said:


> Same tired underpowered 4.0 liter that gets about 17-19 MPG. Same as the Chevy V8.


Did you even bother to click on the link in the very FIRST post? 3.5L Atkinson V6 takes over the old 4.0L V6.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

That new engine with absolutely no specs sounds fantastic. Welcome to 2009 Toyota, nice to see you finally found out what a 6 speed transmission is.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Paulsmith55 said:


> That new engine with absolutely no specs sounds fantastic. Welcome to 2009 Toyota, nice to see you finally found out what a 6 speed transmission is.


No specs were released because Toyota is so embarrassed at their lack of progress, they're trying to smooth over the blow. Japanese manufacturers used to be class leading in innovation and value per dollar. Now you can buy American and granted, it might not be as reliable as a Japanese made car BUT you can pay to repair your American car and have a cheaper overall lifetime ownership bill than the straight up cost of a new Japanese made car with no repair or maintenance costs! AND don't forget, it will out perform the Japanese made car in fuel economy and options per dollar. Nicer car, less money.... even Ray Charles can see the benefit here.

Toyota, you went full retard on the "new" Tacoma.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I would love to get another truck (had a 1994 Toyota V6 4x4 5-speed manual Xtra cab) but I'm not going to kid myself or anyone else, I mainly want it for light duty hauling (bikes, camping stuff, small camper) that won't see or use the full potential of a truck but I don't know what to get. With the inclusion of the new Canyon/Colorado in addition to the Tacoma and Frontier and the great fuel efficiency of larger trucks like Ford's EcoBoost F150, Ram 1500 Diesel, and even Silverados I'm just lost and confused. Fuel economy is on the top of the list of must haves as well as utility and comfort. Don't need a lot of whistles and bells but a rear view camera is a must as well as 4WD. I plan to go to the NY International Auto Show this Spring and check them out and ask questions.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

tonyride1 said:


> I would love to get another truck (had a 1994 Toyota V6 4x4 5-speed manual Xtra cab) but I'm not going to kid myself or anyone else, I mainly want it for light duty hauling (bikes, camping stuff, small camper) that won't see or use the full potential of a truck but I don't know what to get. With the inclusion of the new Canyon/Colorado in addition to the Tacoma and Frontier and the great fuel efficiency of larger trucks like Ford's EcoBoost F150, Ram 1500 Diesel, and even Silverados I'm just lost and confused. Fuel economy is on the top of the list of must haves as well as utility and comfort. Don't need a lot of whistles and bells but a rear view camera is a must as well as 4WD. I plan to go to the NY International Auto Show this Spring and check them out and ask questions.


What about the Ridgeline? AWD and you said you don't really need a "real" truck.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

matadorCE said:


> What about the Ridgeline? AWD and you said you don't really need a "real" truck.


Actually I did think about the Ridgeline but a new model is coming out in a year or two and I think they way overpriced. Even the current model is overpriced for what it is compared to the competition.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Paulsmith55 said:


> That new engine with absolutely no specs sounds fantastic. Welcome to 2009 Toyota, nice to see you finally found out what a 6 speed transmission is.





ihaveagibsonsg said:


> No specs were released because Toyota is so embarrassed at their lack of progress, they're trying to smooth over the blow. Japanese manufacturers used to be class leading in innovation and value per dollar. Now you can buy American and granted, it might not be as reliable as a Japanese made car BUT you can pay to repair your American car and have a cheaper overall lifetime ownership bill than the straight up cost of a new Japanese made car with no repair or maintenance costs! AND don't forget, it will out perform the Japanese made car in fuel economy and options per dollar. Nicer car, less money.... even Ray Charles can see the benefit here.
> 
> Toyota, you went full retard on the "new" Tacoma.


Please, and I mean this with all sincerity, go buy a Ford or a Dodge. Nobody gives a crap about your ramblings on a product that hasn't even hit the showroom floors, much less any specs released from the manufacturer.

As far as class leading innovation? In the history of the Tacoma, never did it ever lead the class in innovation. It had an advantage and one only, which it still holds true today--reliability.


----------



## coach03860 (Apr 26, 2015)

matadorCE said:


> Mine barely fits in the garage and this new one is longer, so yeah barely a mid size truck IMO


 Are you SURE the new 2016 Tacoma is LONGER in length than my 2010 Ext Cab Tacoma? My garage also barely fits my current truck with maybe 6" to spare. Any longer overall on the 2016 Tacoma and it's game over for me. So PLEASE share any info out there on if the new 2016 Tacoma is longer nose to tail than the current Tacoma???? THNKS


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I always parked my truck outside and leave the garage for my car so I'm glad to hear that the new Tacoma will be longer. This is just me. Just about every car manufacturer have increased the size of their models so the Tacoma is no different. The current Civic is now the size of the earlier Accords so no surprise there.


----------



## coach03860 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm just wondering if anyone has seen actual stats concerning overall length or actually even saw the new Tacoma at one of the recent car shows and knows the length? I don't want to have to wait until Fall to find this simple fact out. Maybe it is time to try something else besides Toyota as my last 4 vehicles have been Tacomas and Toyota Central wouldn't even tell me if the new Tacoma will be longer, shorter or the same in length...I didn't ask them for a specific number. 😤


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Same basic width and height, but about 4" longer in the nose, supposedly to meet pedestrian crash standards with a greater void behind the (big-ass, F150-ish, trend-following, over-chromed, wanna-be) grill. I was shocked how imposing it was at the Detroit show. There are some photoshopped pics on TacomaWorld of a blacked out Satoshi style grill on the '16, and it helps a little.


----------



## Torque 1 (Jul 31, 2015)

phsycle said:


> One of the funniest posts I've read. Different tools for different jobs, chief. Wouldn't want to get that pwetty new Subi all doity.


A pick-up trucks fan myself. Been with the Ford for a while, now I'm leaning more towards the Tacoma. Some friends of mine praised the Tundra, but it's too big for me, i guess. I need a bit more comfort and maneuver, and the Tacoma seems just the pick for me. Been looking for details on the interior, found this article: Toyota Tacoma 2016 interior - About Toyota Tacoma model. What you think? Am I right to go with the Tacoma? I'd appreciate your advice


----------



## Torque 1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Maybe I should go with the Ford F-150? Or the new RAM 1500. Or the Tacoma 2015-16? I'm desperate, fellas, please, help out!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Torque 1 said:


> Maybe I should go with the Ford F-150? Or the new RAM 1500. Or the Tacoma 2015-16? I'm desperate, fellas, please, help out!


Toyota is still mum on the specs. There are no reviews out and probably won't be for a while. If you're impatient, get one of the offerings out now. Despite the MPG, I would still stick with a Toyota Tacoma. I like the size, the off-road capability, and reliability.

Not sure on the credibility, but heard about an accident involving a minivan and a new Ford F150 with the aluminum frame. Minivan had minimal damage and Ford was towed away, most likely totaled. Maybe not true, but funny.

Make my truck and bikes with steel, please.


----------



## Torque 1 (Jul 31, 2015)

stremf said:


> Toyota is still mum on the specs. There are no reviews out and probably won't be for a while. If you're impatient, get one of the offerings out now. Despite the MPG, I would still stick with a Toyota Tacoma. I like the size, the off-road capability, and reliability.
> 
> Not sure on the credibility, but heard about an accident involving a minivan and a new Ford F150 with the aluminum frame. Minivan had minimal damage and Ford was towed away, most likely totaled. Maybe not true, but funny.
> 
> Make my truck and bikes with steel, please.


Hey, man, thanks a lot for the advice! Heard about Toyota being very good with reliability, and that Tacoma is amazing off-road. As I said, been thinking about the Tacoma more than the Ford (always want to try new stuff out). Your advise might just be hte trigger for me to go with Toyota - thanks again, friend!


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

Stremf, that is a far fetched story on the mini van vs the F150. The F150 actually fared the best in crash damage of all full sized trucks. The only reason it didn't get top safety pick was because the collision avoidance system doesn't have auto braking. It may cost more to repair if it gets into a crash. Easy way to avoid this is don't wreck it.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

stremf said:


> Not sure on the credibility, but heard about an accident involving a minivan and a new Ford F150 with the aluminum frame. Minivan had minimal damage and Ford was towed away, most likely totaled. Maybe not true, but funny.


There is no credibility to that story. The frame on the F150 is still steel. Its the body panels that are aluminum.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

msrothwe said:


> There is no credibility to that story. The frame on the F150 is still steel. Its the body panels that are aluminum.


Yeah, that's my bad on that. Had an Elise 10 yrs ago and must be getting those two mixed up in my old age.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Reliability, resale, and real world efficiency will probably all be better than your truck. Are you comparing a slushbox Taco to a standard tranny Americam Bro-dozer? And highway only, right? Taco also kicks the ass of any heavy pig full-size ass if you ever want to venture off road.

These things are important to some people, like those who actually drive and use their vehicles instead of comparing stickers, bells and whistles. "American" (Chinese) POS's are for people who trade in their cars after the warranty is up.

I'm glad at least one automaker is still putting out vehicles for people who actually keep them.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

ultraspontane said:


> Reliability, resale, and real world efficiency will probably all be better than your truck. Are you comparing a slushbox Taco to a standard tranny Americam Bro-dozer? And highway only, right? Taco also kicks the ass of any heavy pig full-size ass if you ever want to venture off road.
> 
> These things are important to some people, like those who actually drive and use their vehicles instead of comparing stickers, bells and whistles. American POS's are for people who trade in their cars after the warranty is up.


Tacos are great trucks don't get me wrong. They're great when the wife wants to load up on scented candles or buy a coffee table at IKEA. Sometimes you'll see a flock of Tacos at the antique mall and just say, "damn, she has a nice truck"! They're just about the best vehicle for mall crawling. If I was looking for a mall security vehicle this would be perfect.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Paulsmith55 said:


> Tacos are great trucks don't get me wrong. They're great when the wife wants to load up on scented candles or buy a coffee table at IKEA. Sometimes you'll see a flock of Tacos at the antique mall and just say, "damn, she has a nice truck"! They're just about the best vehicle for mall crawling. If I was looking for a mall security vehicle this would be perfect.


Denial ain't a river in Egypt. Off road, the bloated pig that you drive ain't keeping up with with a base Taco, let alone the TRD package.

It will also be hooned around in by some pimple faced teenager and his HS buddies in the year 2050, fifteen years after yours was cubed up and shipped back to China to be recycled into lawn furniture, completing the Government Motors circle of life.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

Enjoy your Volkswagen Beetle of trucks. Just make sure you have a matching outfit.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Im buying one, moving to Mexico next year so i cant buy the colorado or canyon diesel. Im stuck between an amarok tdi or the tacoma. Im leaning more towards the tacoma since the aftermarket is better for that truck in Mexico.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

Tacoma is in the new Car and Driver, came in second to Chevy Colorado. They disliked the low, awkward seating position and jerky 6 speed auto transmission. Fuel economy of 19 for both isn't a deal maker when comparing to a full size truck.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll stick with my FJ until it dies... And then I might just have to resurrect it


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

just saw a beige one on the bay bridge. it looks kinda strangely nose heavy if that makes any sense. very very boxy.

but i like the truck and would love to replace my 2006 with one. BUT..i hate car payments with a passion. that new motor seems like a great option tho.. and i never liked my brakes..i hope those are improved as well.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good chance it had a steel winch bumper w/winch if it looked nose heavy.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

shwinn8 said:


> Good chance it had a steel winch bumper w/winch if it looked nose heavy.


no..i wasnt clear. the front end of the truck is visually "heavy" looking. like it is too big for the rest of the truck. it wasnt sagging suspension wise.

i still like it..and will probably own one if i dont think a 1/2 ton is needed.

time will tell. cant wait to hear some real world mpg reports.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Paulsmith55 said:


> Same tired underpowered 4.0 liter that gets about 17-19 MPG. Same as the Chevy V8.


somebody hand this man a brochure. it gets a new 3.5L motor in 2016..

i love your Silverado truck..my work truck is one. bombproof.. 
my 2006 tacoma is damn near unstoppable. i take it everywhere for hunting trips. with the rear locker i have gotten it into some white knuckle areas.

but we collectively get it..Silverado > Tacoma..we get it. it never ceases to amaze me the need for some people to get on some thread that doesnt apply to them and comment. i'd say 90% of the commenting would be negative and hype some "Better" product that the thread is not about..

not every thread needs a comment.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> no..i wasnt clear. the front end of the truck is visually "heavy" looking. like it is too big for the rest of the truck. it wasnt sagging suspension wise.
> 
> i still like it..and will probably own one if i dont think a 1/2 ton is needed.
> 
> time will tell. cant wait to hear some real world mpg reports.


Noticed a thread on Tacomaforums that some people are reporting the same mpg as the 2nd gen with the new truck. Another thread I noticed mentioned that the 3.5 needed to be kept higher in the revs to achieve the same highway speeds as the 4.0--like 1k revs more.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> somebody hand this man a brochure. it gets a new 3.5L motor in 2016..
> 
> i love your Silverado truck..my work truck is one. bombproof..
> my 2006 tacoma is damn near unstoppable. i take it everywhere for hunting trips. with the rear locker i have gotten it into some white knuckle areas.
> ...


Read the Car and Driver article on it. 8.1 seconds to 60mph, jerky transmission and awkward seating position. If anything Toyota has made a worse truck that costs $30000. I personally think the new Tacoma looks like one of those pinewood derby cars but that's just me.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

matadorCE said:


> Noticed a thread on Tacomaforums that some people are reporting the same mpg as the 2nd gen with the new truck. Another thread I noticed mentioned that the 3.5 needed to be kept higher in the revs to achieve the same highway speeds as the 4.0--like 1k revs more.


Probably because it has less torque than the previous engine


----------



## Paulie_G (Feb 23, 2013)

My 2008 FJ, that I bought new has never done better than 16-17 mpg.
I've gotten the hole in the seat that everybody gets.
Two fuel gauges. One mass air flow sensor. 
It was my first Toyota.
Compared to my 97 Ford Ranger. The Ford was more reliable. Same mpg. 
Compared to my 06 GMC duramax, Duramax wins all categories, cost 10K more.
Oh and a FJ windshield will run right at 700.00 bucks. HOLE LE CHIT.
But it's not like it's vertical and prone to stone chips....


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Paulie_G said:


> My 2008 FJ, that I bought new has never done better than 16-17 mpg.
> I've gotten the hole in the seat that everybody gets.
> Two fuel gauges. One mass air flow sensor.
> It was my first Toyota.
> ...


You check the thermostat? I read somewhere that caused some chitty mpg issues.

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

My family is Toyota fanboy to the etreme. Including nephews, uncles, etc, there are no less than 6 Tacomas and a few Tundras. I have been bookmarking and reading everything about the 2016 Tacoma for years to replace my 2007 4 door short bed TRD.

And when the final stats and real-world reports came out for the 2016 I did not get one. The gas mileage is the major letdown. All my old geezer buddies with Toyotas approaching 350,000 miles just shook their heads when the 17 mpg real-world combined fuelly reports were printed.

So I don't own a truck today. Simply borrow a family member's Toyota for the few times I do need one. Toyota will sell a bajillion of them; local dealers say they have lists pages long of customers with down payments.

To each their own. It's just a truck and to bash this brand over that brand for whatever reason truly is a first world problem. Drive what you love.


----------



## Paulie_G (Feb 23, 2013)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> You check the thermostat? I read somewhere that caused some chitty mpg issues.
> 
> Sent via Jedi mind trick.


Yea, it runs great. I think it's a v6 thing. Some people say " v6, all the power of a 4 banger with v8 fuel economy"
I think the 5 speed tranny, plus the weight is where you get the low mpg.
I do like it, but the Toyota fanboys have me confused. The price of the new truck will help sell a lot of Fords and GMs.
Plus the truck cab paint will match the bed, unlike a Toyota.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Paulie_G said:


> Yea, it runs great. I think it's a v6 thing. Some people say " v6, all the power of a 4 banger with v8 fuel economy"
> I think the 5 speed tranny, plus the weight is where you get the low mpg.
> I do like it, but the Toyota fanboys have me confused. The price of the new truck will help sell a lot of Fords and GMs.
> Plus the truck cab paint will match the bed, unlike a Toyota.


I read that the thermostat didn't let the motor warm enough. The fuel injection then was in that "warm up" mode longer. It ran it rich which crush mpg.

Don't know. The brick shape can't help 

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## VeloCognoscenti (Oct 14, 2015)

Love the styling. Hate the price. Not sure what happened to trucks being affordable.


----------



## Roman Petruchyk (Oct 18, 2015)

I wish i could go((( But i am from NYC. Sorry for offtop. Is new fuel saving feature in new 2016 tacome realy works or it is another marketing trick? http://italkaboutcars.com/toyota-tacoma-fuel-economy


----------

